# Customers who request licenses



## Bukoamps (Dec 11, 2013)

Every once is awhile I have customers who request a copy of state license . Most just like to see it . What's everyone's stand on that situation ? Would you provide a copy ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We are supposed to wear ours out visible on our person , but of course I never do that.....


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

Bukoamps said:


> Every once is awhile I have customers who request a copy of state license . Most just like to see it . What's everyone's stand on that situation ? Would you provide a copy ?


 I would not have a problem with providing a copy and I would not blame a HO for being overly cautious. 

Send them here for verification if you don't feel comfortable leaving a copy.

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/LicenseLookup/


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Why would you not give them a copy or show them? All your customers should make sure your licensed.


----------



## Bukoamps (Dec 11, 2013)

Like I said I have no problem showing them . But giving people copy's I was a little worried about .


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Bukoamps said:


> Like I said I have no problem showing them . But giving people copy's I was a little worried about .


 Its public knowledge. Anyone can look up your license.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem. I also have my contractors licence # printed on my Business Card.


----------



## Bukoamps (Dec 11, 2013)

daveEM said:


> No problem. I also have my contractors licence # printed on my Business Card.


 that's a good idea


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Depending on where I am working what I hate is when folks get aggravated when I tell them there is no license. 
I have to tell them _"Yes, I have two licenses, but neither apply here because none is required". _Then it's almost like they don't believe me.

Either way, like stated, licensing is public knowledge. The information is available to anyone.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

If you are doing unpermitted work, then there would be a measure of paranoia to that request.

On the other hand, i would be happy to provide a copy and consider it a win for the pros against the frunk slammers.

It also shows them they are getting what they pay for. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I will show them my license but I won't give them a copy.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Its public knowledge. Anyone can look up your license.



As well as forge a signature on a permit w/ that # Dawgs....:no:~CS~:no:


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll show them the license, it's also printed on my biz card, truck, website, estimates & invoices. 
I'll show them a copy of my insurance policy too. 
And my "terms & conditions" state that I will show them these documents upon request.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> dawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Its public knowledge. Anyone can look up your license.
> ...



In NJ you have to stamp a permit with a raised seal. Having a license number will not be enough to pull a permit. You get a seal with your license number on it when you get your Buisiness permit. 

As Kaffene mentioned above, all of that is required by state law. You also have to include your license number on any advertising.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cabletie said:


> In NJ you have to stamp a permit with a raised seal. Having a license number will not be enough to pull a permit. You get a seal with your license number on it when you get your Buisiness permit.
> 
> As Kaffene mentioned above, all of that is required by state law. You also have to include your license number on any advertising.


I wish they did that here.
Some bastard ran around three counties here with my license number and a stolen notary stamp and banged out 30 plus permits and ripped off every person he made contact with.
Cost me about 5 grand to get it straightened out.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

We have no problem with it but in my entire time working in the trades and we work for some of the biggest big boys in food service , Not ever once ever have we been asked to see one ever . They only care when it goes wrong . The welder for Carlson Restaurants has no license at all of any sort or insurance and he has been doing there work for years .


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Just get a zippered three-ring binder and slap a copy of your license(s), insurance information, permit applications, job pictures or whatever in it. Leave it in the van. Done. Then it's all there when/if asked.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I wish they did that here.
> Some bastard ran around three counties here with my license number and a stolen notary stamp and banged out 30 plus permits and ripped off every person he made contact with.
> Cost me about 5 grand to get it straightened out.



I have similar stories JRannis. 

It really boils down to the bureaucrats requiring licensure to back us up when this happens 

Problem is, the punishment justifies the crime even if they do.....

~CS~


----------

